# How does your stores overnight process work?



## Twisted (Mar 4, 2021)

I was wondering how the overnight process is going for other stores. My store is currently feeling like all the work is getting put on the overnight shift.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 4, 2021)

What overnight?


----------



## jenna (Mar 4, 2021)

We stopped overnights.  Only had them for fourth quarter.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 4, 2021)

No overnights here.  Would be nice for 1:1’s though.


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Mar 4, 2021)

We've been overnight for years, although we did go to 4am when Modernization started.  That was a hot mess.  Overnight is much better.  Truck gets done and all planos/revisions/salesplans.  Been back on overnights for almost a year due to Covid.


----------



## CosmicFish (Mar 4, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> What overnight?


Same here. We had overnight for 4th Quarter, after that went back to 4am. Usually, that works but lately we've been getting double trucks on the regular. On Sunday, Inbound started the 2nd truck at 8:00am just as the store was opening. By 10:00am there was freight *everywhere - *On the salesfloor, in the stockroom, in receiving, any empty space was utilized. As fast as it was pushed out, more came off the truck until they finished at noon, just in time for the truck from the FDC. All this created a nightmare for Fulfillment and the MPM stats reflected that. 😒


----------



## jenna (Mar 4, 2021)

And to answer your question, I think the majority of the unload team works about 4 hours.  They might come in and go straight to unload, then push some freight.  Might push old freight for an hour, and then unload.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 4, 2021)

CosmicFish said:


> Same here. We had overnight for 4th Quarter, after that went back to 4am. Usually, that works but lately we've been getting double trucks on the regular. On Sunday, Inbound started the 2nd truck at 8:00am just as the store was opening. By 10:00am there was freight *everywhere - *On the salesfloor, in the stockroom, in receiving, any empty space was utilized. As fast as it was pushed out, more came off the truck until they finished at noon, just in time for the truck from the FDC. All this created a nightmare for Fulfillment and the MPM stats reflected that. 😒


My inbound is schedule 4.5h everyday . And we take doubles everyday and triple 2days . My inbounds start at 5:30 off at 10:15. Always finish trucks on time


----------



## Twisted (Mar 4, 2021)

My store has never left the overnight process...We get doubles everynight for the most part. Our Stl is now asking us to get the team to pull 1 4 1and do 4 by 4 on top of our trucks and back stock caseless, on top of constantly asking us to cut hours, when we give push back there only response is that's what corporate wants.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 5, 2021)

Twisted said:


> My store has never left the overnight process...We get doubles everynight for the most part. Our Stl is now asking us to get the team to pull 1 4 1and do 4 by 4 on top of our trucks and back stock caseless, on top of constantly asking us to cut hours, when we give push back there only response is that's what corporate wants.


If you are overnight it shouldn’t be any problem getting all that done if you are scheduled full shifts .


----------



## Twisted (Mar 5, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> If you are overnight it shouldn’t be any problem getting all that done if you are scheduled full shifts .


Our trucks are roughly 2k+ each just that adding on backstocking caseless for big departments takes most of the shift. Caseless aline doubles the time it takes to backstock. When you add 1 4 1 (which are normally big because closing team rarely pulls them) and 4 by 4 there's not enough time in a full shift, Let alone our Stl is always telling us to save hours.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 5, 2021)

Twisted said:


> Our trucks are roughly 2k+ each just that adding on backstocking caseless for big departments takes most of the shift. Caseless aline doubles the time it takes to backstock. When you add 1 4 1 (which are normally big because closing team rarely pulls them) and 4 by 4 there's not enough time in a full shift, Let alone our Stl is always telling us to save hours.


 How long does your trucks take to finish? How many people are scheduled overnight ?


----------



## Twisted (Mar 5, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> How long does your trucks take to finish? How many people are scheduled overnight ?


That's random really, we can have anywhere from 20-30 ppl on a good night but it's been lower lately. Trucks depend on the size and ppl schedule on the line. Roughly 3hours for 2 average size (2k) trucks. Sometimes faster depending on who's working really.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 5, 2021)

Twisted said:


> That's random really, we can have anywhere from 20-30 ppl on a good night but it's been lower lately. Trucks depend on the size and ppl schedule on the line. Roughly 3hours for 2 average size (2k) trucks. Sometimes faster depending on who's working really.


Then everything he asks it’s very duoable. Trucks should take 2-2h15min each top . You only need 5 on the line and your thrower the other 15-20 people can accomplish all the other task.  It’s all about how you strategize and delegate .


----------



## Twisted (Mar 5, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Then everything he asks it’s very duoable. Trucks should take 2-2h15min each top . You only need 5 on the line and your thrower the other 15-20 people can accomplish all the other task.  It’s all about how you strategize and delegate .


The trucks gets done but it's really the 141 that will become an issue since our store has a bad habit of letting the day side members get away with not pulling. Either way I was just curious on if this was something being done at other stores like he says or if it's just a way to make up for the lack of work being done during the day.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 5, 2021)

Twisted said:


> The trucks gets done but it's really the 141 that will become an issue since our store has a bad habit of letting the day side members get away with not pulling. Either way I was just curious on if this was something being done at other stores like he says or if it's just a way to make up for the lack of work being done during the day.


It is not the same in every store because most stores don’t have overnight anymore . But if you are given that many people overnight then day side should just do zone .reshop and any leftover freight.


----------



## MrT (Mar 5, 2021)

Twisted said:


> That's random really, we can have anywhere from 20-30 ppl on a good night but it's been lower lately. Trucks depend on the size and ppl schedule on the line. Roughly 3hours for 2 average size (2k) trucks. Sometimes faster depending on who's working really.


20-30 people you guys should be cruising.  It does seem like you guys might have some data accuracy issues if you are spemding a lit of time back stocking.  Its hard to say what your problem is.  Dayside team should definitely help with pulls though just makes life easier for everyone.


----------



## Twisted (Mar 5, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> It is not the same in every store because most stores don’t have overnight anymore . But if you are given that many people overnight then day side should just do zone .reshop and any leftover freight.


Dayside never helps with leftover freight it doesn't matter if it's 1 pallet or 20 we get stuck with it the next night. We have that many ppl a night during 4th quarter really. The hours are low this time of year normally let alone during a pandemic. But we've had nights where we only have 10-15 with double trucks and that's including unload.


----------



## Twisted (Mar 5, 2021)

MrT said:


> 20-30 people you guys should be cruising.  It does seem like you guys might have some data accuracy issues if you are spemding a lit of time back stocking.  Its hard to say what your problem is.  Dayside team should definitely help with pulls though just makes life easier for everyone.


We can knock out backstock fast normally but now our store has us opening every single box and backstocking them in waco's by section that takes way longer. And while 20-30 is a good amount of ppl those are good days/4th quarter it's normally less.


----------



## slgirl16 (Mar 5, 2021)

We are still overnight, and that will likely never change due to our very high volume. But our overnight process is pretty broken, and we're lucky if they get through freight, let alone pull. Also, if your store is anything like mine, fulfillment has a tendency to get out of hand during random times of the day, and the team is pulled in to help meet goal times and keep the numbers under control. That is why one for ones may not be happening consistently. Every department is seriously hurting right now across the board, in terms of hours.


----------



## MxTarget (Mar 6, 2021)

I always feel like people forget ASANTS.  For the most, we had one thrower, four on the line for sort, one for beauty secondary sort, and two for AA secondary sort.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 6, 2021)

MxTarget said:


> I always feel like people forget ASANTS.  For the most, we had one thrower, four on the line for sort, one for beauty secondary sort, and two for AA secondary sort.


Why don’t you do secondary sort for beauty after the truck? Then you gain one more sorter on the line


----------



## MxTarget (Mar 6, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Why don’t you do secondary sort for beauty after the truck? Then you gain one more sorter on the line



As my Store Director would say, that’s not in the guide.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 6, 2021)

MxTarget said:


> As my Store Director would say, that’s not in the guide.


The guide is 5 sorters 1 unloaded .


----------



## MxTarget (Mar 6, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> The guide is 5 sorters 1 unloaded .



My SD interpreted one of the sorters as a secondary breakout.  Again, ASANTS.  It was also district and group direction lol


----------



## Twisted (Mar 4, 2021)

I was wondering how the overnight process is going for other stores. My store is currently feeling like all the work is getting put on the overnight shift.


----------



## MrT (Mar 6, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> The guide is 5 sorters 1 unloaded .


Its been a while since ive taken a closer look but wasnt it directed that everything should be sorted during the unload or is that just what i was told when i was running the unload?


----------



## BrandonRM303 (Mar 7, 2021)

I’m at a very high volume store and we are still an overnight process. There’s roughly 50 TMs for overnights tho not all 50 are there every night. Truck unload has about 13 people as part of the actual unload 1 or 2 throwers and about 10 on the line. Combo repacks are sorted on the line then put in their appropriate areas. 1 or 2 pallet pullers depending on how heavy it is. Those not part of the unload are pulling, pushing & back stocking 1 for 1s and breaking down repacks that come up on their pallets (3 in HBA/OTC, 3 or 4 for softlines and 2 or 3 for hardlines to breakout home & domestic repacks as well as 1 for stationary/office repacks) after truck unload half the unload team is assigned to push out toys/sporting goods, home & domestic, while the other half is assigned to push Pets, chem & seasonal. Market & electronics is pushed by dayside except if it’s unusually Heavy then a couple of overnighters will push some market and electronics.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 7, 2021)

MrT said:


> Its been a while since ive taken a closer look but wasnt it directed that everything should be sorted during the unload or is that just what i was told when i was running the unload?


Yes everything is broken during unload. However you don’t have a full team to begin with .


----------

